# Colorful Beeswax candles by adding tinted sheets of foundation to wax



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I unmolded the burgundy Easter egg candle today. The candle looks to be the same color as the foundation sheets (comparing side to side). I used 2 sheets of burgundy foundation in with the pound of white wax.


----------

